# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Nαντια Crow Team !!

## a.minidis

Μολις πληροφοριθηκα απο την Ναντια crow, οτι σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα θα ανακοινωση ομαδα αθλητων και αθλητριων, οπου θα βρισκονται κατω απο την επιβλεψη και καθοδηγιση της καθολη την διαρκεια τις προετοιμασιας τους!!!! :03. Thumb up:  Μια προσπαθεια να συγκροτηθουν ατομα που εχουν κοινους στοχους κυριος στο αγωνιστηκο κομματι, με σκοπο την οσο δυνατον αναβαθμιση του β.β,μεσα απο τις γνωσης που εχει αποκομισει τοσα χρονια ,απο εμπειρια αλλα και που εχει διδαχτη, μιας και ολοι γνωριζουμε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι για εναν αθλητη, να ετοιμαζεται, και συνηθως να μην εχει την απαραιτητη υποστηρικση γνωσης και καθοδηγισης σε αγωνιστηκη περιοδο!! :01. Sad: .στο team θα παρεβρεθουν και ονοματα που ειναι ειδη γνωστα στο χωρο, ανδρων και και γυναικων!! Ευχομαι καλη αρχη και νομιζω ενα σημαντικο βημα,οστε να λειτουργουμε εστω και λιγο οπως σε αλλες χωρες που αγαπουν το ββ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλη κινηση μπραβο ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στη κινηση αυτη. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

Μπραβο Ναντια!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos.papalazarou

μπραβο ναντια εχεις την υποδομη να το κανεις και να πετιχει... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία και από εμένα!  :08. Toast: 

Μακάρι να βλέπουμε αθλητές του team σε κάθε αγώνα και φυσικά το δυνατόν σε καλές θέσεις.  :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## No Cash

:05. Biceps:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Ναντια με τις γνωσεις τις εχει σπασει το καθεστως της ¨αντρικης ¨ αποκλειστικοτης στην προπονητικη...Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αθλητες επιπεδου που την εμπιστευονται...Μονο κερδισμενος μπορεί να είναι καποιος από τις γνωσεις της Ναντιας.
Μπορεί να μην μπορουμε να μπουμε  στο team αλλα σίγουρα θα είμαστε στο fun club ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## drago

χαιρομαι που γινεται και απισημο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

all the best  :08. Toast:

----------


## Georges

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## -beba-

Καλή επιτυχία. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι καλή κίνηση γιατι η νάντια  είναι άτομο με γνώσεις και αγάπη γι αυτό που κάνει και το έχει αποδείξει  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> είναι καλή κίνηση γιατι η νάντια  είναι άτομο με γνώσεις και αγάπη γι αυτό που κάνει και το έχει αποδείξει


 ΠΑΤΕΡ!!!!!εισαι και συ στο taem,!!!!σε βλεπω το μαιο να ετοιμαζεσαι!! :04. Walk Court:  :04. Walk Court:  :05. Hantel: χεχεχεχεχεχ!!!!!

----------


## savage

H Nαντια ζητα συγνωμη που δεν εχει γραψει ως τωρα κατι.Ειχε σκοπο να γραψει κατι σημερα το απογευμα,αλλα κανα 2 χασομερηδες,ηταν στο μαγαζι της και δεν την αφησαν σε ησυχια!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ΠΑΤΕΡ!!!!!εισαι και συ στο taem,!!!!σε βλεπω το μαιο να ετοιμαζεσαι!!χεχεχεχεχεχ!!!!!



θα είμαι τάσο αλλα να κάνω καμια εξομολόγηση , όσο για τον μάιο θα ετοιμάζομαι να έρθω όμως για να βάζω χρώμα  στούς αθλητές , στις αθλήτριες καλύτερα μην παρεξηγηθώ και σε σένα που δεν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση μεταξύ μας , μας ξέρουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## a.minidis

μαλλον εμενα θα εξομολογισης πρωτα..με τοσες "αμαρτιες που εχω,και θα κανω" :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

KEEP WALKING NADIA, ALL THE BEST.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μαλλον εμενα θα εξομολογισης πρωτα..με τοσες "αμαρτιες που εχω,και θα κανω"


ναι αλλα έχεις και το "γνώθεις αυτόν " και αυτό λέει πολλα τασούλη,  εσύ όταν κάνεις φόρτωμα να με φωνάζεις για συμπαράσταση να τρώμε παρέα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## crow

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!
Και εγω ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.......
  Αυτη την ιδεα την εχω πολλα χρονια,  αλλα δυστυχώς λογο υποχρεωσεων δεν ητανε δυνατον να υλοποιηθει μιας κ δεν ειχα καθολου χρονο.
Χαιρομαι που τελικα τα καταφερα κ τουλαχιστον κανω την αρχη μετα απο τοσα χρονια που το οργανωνω ολα αυτο μεσα στο μυαλο μου.
 Δυστηχως δεν μπορω να ξερω τι θα προκύψει κ τη τροπή θα παρουν τα πραγματα μιας κ δεν ξερω τι προβληματα κ εμποδια μπορουν να προκυψουν.
Βεβαια 2-3 εμποδια τα φανταζομαι κ ειναι αναμενομενα  κ για αυτο κ ειμαι ετοιμη να τα αντιμετοπισω κ να απαντησω σε καθε κακοβουλο πρόσωπο.

Την ολη ιδεα την εχω απο τοτε που γυρισα μονιμα απο την Αμερικη εδω.
Το τεαμ θα αποτελειται απο εναν αριθμο αθλητων που θα μπορω να ασχολουμε με ολους το ιδιο.
  Θα υπαρχει ενας παθολογος παντα στη διαθεση μας, ενας φυσιοθεραπευτης κ μαλλον ο ανθρωπος που κανει μασαζ σε ολη την εθνικη ομαδα στιβου.
Το πρώτο μου μελημα ειναι να νιωσουνε οπως οι αθλητες του εξωτερικου,να εχουνε την αντιμετοπιση κ το σεβασμο που πρεπει να εχει ενας αθλητης,να καταλαβουνε  πως δεν ειναι μονη τους κ πως εχουνε ανθρωπους διπλα τους που τους υποστηριζουνε κ τους βοηθανε. 
  Χαιρομαι που εχω τις γνωριμιες αυτες, κ δεχτηκανε να βοηθησουνε.
Χαιρομαι που με εμπιστευονται ,με σεβονται  κ με υποστηριζουνε τοσο αξιολογοι  ανθρωποι κ τους ευχαριστω ολους μεσα απο τη καρδια μου
  Τα ονοματα των αθλητων αλλα κ οσους βοηθησουνε σε αυτη τη προσπαθεια θα τα ανακοινωσω σε λιγες μερες

----------


## crow

> ΠΑΤΕΡ!!!!!εισαι και συ στο taem,!!!!σε βλεπω το μαιο να ετοιμαζεσαι!!χεχεχεχεχεχ!!!!!


Μα ο Κ.Τριανταφυλλου ειναι ήδη στο τεαμ αλλα .......στο team by night!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαντια καλή επιτυχία..
Θα μπορουσες να μας πεις ποιες μπορεί να είνια οι προδιαγραφες για να μπει καποιος στο team;;
Δηλαδη αν καποιος εχει αγωνιστικες βλέψεις αλλα χωρις πολλες προδιαγραφες ή προπόνηση στις πλατες του,μπορεί να απευθυνθει σε σενα ή θα προτιμησεις να δουλεψεις με πιο προχωρημενους αθλητες;
Που και πως  μπορεί να σε βρει καποιος;

----------


## noz1989

> Nαντια καλή επιτυχία..
> Θα μπορουσες να μας πεις ποιες μπορεί να είνια οι προδιαγραφες για να μπει καποιος στο team;;
> Δηλαδη αν καποιος εχει αγωνιστικες βλέψεις αλλα χωρις πολλες προδιαγραφες ή προπόνηση στις πλατες του,μπορεί να απευθυνθει σε σενα ή θα προτιμησεις να δουλεψεις με πιο προχωρημενους αθλητες;
> Που και πως μπορεί να σε βρει καποιος;


 +1 

Πες λιγο, απαιτησεις, χρηματικο κοστος κλπ..

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  συγχαρητηρια ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !! ναι για πες μας  λεπτομεριες για να ενταχθει καποιος στο team

----------


## crow

> Nαντια καλή επιτυχία..
> Θα μπορουσες να μας πεις ποιες μπορεί να είνια οι προδιαγραφες για να μπει καποιος στο team;;
> Δηλαδη αν καποιος εχει αγωνιστικες βλέψεις αλλα χωρις πολλες προδιαγραφες ή προπόνηση στις πλατες του,μπορεί να απευθυνθει σε σενα ή θα προτιμησεις να δουλεψεις με πιο προχωρημενους αθλητες;
> Που και πως  μπορεί να σε βρει καποιος;


Στο τεαμ θα ειναι μονο αθλητες που εχουνε σκοπο να κατεβούν σε αγωνες, δεν νομιζω άλλωστε κάποιος άλλος να θελει να τραβήξει ολη αυτη τη πιεση του αγωνιστικου χωρις λογο.
 Το ποσο καιρο κανει προπονηση δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο, γιατι απο καπου πρεπει να ξεκινηση καποιος......κ εμείς  δεν ειμαστε ουρανοκατέβατοι  κ εμεις απο καπου ξεκινησαμε.Ετσι δεν ειναι????
 Τωρα οσο για τις προδιαγραφες.......ποιος μπορει να πει στην εποχη μας για προδιαγραφες????? ποιος μπορει να κρινη αν καποιος εχει προδιαγραφες ή οχι?
Εγω σιγουρα δεν μπορω......για μενα ολοι  μπορουνε να κατεβουνε σε αγωνες(ΝΑΙ δεχομαι οτι καποια ατομα ειναι γεννητικα ποιο προικισμένα ομως αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τους αλλους τους βαζουμε στην ακρη)
 Αλλωστε ολα ειναι εφικτα.......εγω το μονο που θελω ειναι ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ, ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΗΤΑ, ΝΑ ΠΑΤΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΓΗ Κ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΕΙΑ!!!!!
Το τεαμ αποτελειται απο καποιους πολυ γνωστους αθλητες, καποια ατομα που δεν ειχανε καμια σχεση με το χωρο αλλα θελουνε πολυ να κατεβουν σε αγωνες κ καποια ατομα που βρισκονται καπου στη μεση.
Ολα αυτα τα χρονια ασχολουμε με καθε ειδος αθλητων, κυριος  με στιβο κ με ατομα που κανανε BJJ. Εννοείται κ με ατομα του χωρου μας 
Δεν με ενδιέφερε ποτε το επιπεδο γιατι απλα μου αρεσει να ασχολουμε με οποιον εχει στοχο κ πεισμα να το καταφερει.
  Εαν θελήσει καποιος να με βρει δεν ειναι κ τοσο δυσκολο, απλα δεν θελω να αναφερω εδω κατι γιατι δεν θελω να θεωρηθει οτι το χρησιμοποιω  σαν διαφημιση για το μαγαζι.
   Κανενας αθλητης δεν θα εχει οικονομικη επιβαρυνση κ χαιρομαι που μπορω να προσφερω κ να εχω τη δυνατοτητα να τα κανω ολα αυτα!
Ελπιζω οσο παιρναει ο καιρος να μπορω να προσφερω ολο κ ποιο πολλα.
  Ο λογος που το κανω ειναι οτι ειμαι αθλητρια απο τα 5 μου,εχω περάσει κ εχω δει τα παντα μεσα σε αυτο το κομματι.
Θεωρω πολυ απαραδεκτο ο καθε 'ειδημονας' να βλεπει εναν αθλητη σαν πορτοφολι αλλα κ να εκμεταλευεται το ψωνιο μας.....απλα μεχρι τα 24 μου εχω πονεσει πολυ σαν αθλητρια, εχω δει τα απιστευτα μεσα στην εθνικη ομαδα στιβου κ για αυτο το ονειρο μου ητανε αυτο...να προσφερω κατι σε αυτο το χωρο που εζησα, μεγαλωσα, περασα το περισσοτερο χρονο της ζωης μου.Σεβομαι το χωρο του αθλητισμου οσο τιποτα καθως κ ενα αθλητη....ειναι κατι σαν να ανταποδιδω αυτα που εγω εχω κερδισει μεσα απο τον αθλητισμο!

----------


## savage

> Κανενας αθλητης δεν θα εχει οικονομικη επιβαρυνση κ χαιρομαι που μπορω να προσφερω κ να εχω τη δυνατοτητα να τα κανω ολα αυτα!
> Ελπιζω οσο παιρναει ο καιρος να μπορω να προσφερω ολο κ ποιο πολλα.
>   Ο λογος που το κανω ειναι οτι ειμαι αθλητρια απο τα 5 μου,εχω περάσει κ εχω δει τα παντα μεσα σε αυτο το κομματι.
> Θεωρω πολυ απαραδεκτο ο καθε 'ειδημονας' να βλεπει εναν αθλητη σαν πορτοφολι αλλα κ να εκμεταλευεται το ψωνιο μας.....απλα μεχρι τα 24 μου εχω πονεσει πολυ σαν αθλητρια, εχω δει τα απιστευτα μεσα στην εθνικη ομαδα στιβου κ για αυτο το ονειρο μου ητανε αυτο...να προσφερω κατι σε αυτο το χωρο που εζησα, μεγαλωσα, περασα το περισσοτερο χρονο της ζωης μου.Σεβομαι το χωρο του αθλητισμου οσο τιποτα καθως κ ενα αθλητη....ειναι κατι σαν να ανταποδιδω αυτα που εγω εχω κερδισει μεσα απο τον αθλητισμο!


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

μπραβο ναντια !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Μπραβο σου και απο μενα Ναντια!!!!!!!

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ηθελα να πω ότι πραγματικά είμαι χαρούμενος με τα νέα της Νάντιαs :01. Wink: . Mόνο ένα πράγμα έχω να πω:
*THE SKYS THE LIMIT 
*

----------


## alextg

Πολυ καλη η κινηση απο τη Ναντια ... και αυτο που ειπε με το πορτοφολι , ειναι τοσο αληθεια ! Ευγε κορασιδα μου  :03. Clap:

----------


## drago

> 


ειδικα για σενα θα γινει εξεραιση και θα πληρωσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## grego

καλη δυναμη κ κουραγιο σε αυτη την πρωτοποριακη για την ελλαδα προσπαθεια,
ειλικρινα μπραβο σου. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> ειδικα για σενα θα γινει εξεραιση και θα πληρωσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  drago!  !αυτον   θα  τον  βαλουμε να πληρωσει  το  πρωτο τραπεζι , μετα  τους αγωνες!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

να πληρωσει το τραπεζι δε θα χει προβλημα, μονο μην του πειτε να φαει!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Niiick

Μπραβο ναντια πανω που ημουν στο μεταιχμιο να γινω ή να μη γινω αγωνιστικος χε χε :08. Turtle: 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## crow

> να πληρωσει το τραπεζι δε θα χει προβλημα, μονο μην του πειτε να φαει!!!!


XAXAXAXAXAXAXA.........εμενα μου ειπε πως περιμένει να ερθει Κρητη για να φαει,να ερθει με ορεξη το παιδι! :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> XAXAXAXAXAXAXA.........εμενα μου ειπε πως περιμένει να ερθει Κρητη για να φαει,να ερθει με ορεξη το παιδι!


Bullcrap ... σιγα μη φαει ... το εχει παρει απο κακο ματι το φαγητο.Ασε αυτο το δυσκολο εργο (το φαγητο δηλαδη) , στους ειδικους (εμενα και Τασο) ! χαχαχαχα
Μυρτια οεοεοεοεοε τρελενομαιιιιιιιιιιιιι !!!!!!

----------


## Levrone

> XAXAXAXAXAXAXA.........εμενα μου ειπε πως περιμένει να ερθει Κρητη για να φαει,να ερθει με ορεξη το παιδι!


δεν κανει το λαθος να ερ8ει Κρητη! Ξερει!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## crow

> Μπραβο ναντια πανω που ημουν στο μεταιχμιο να γινω ή να μη γινω αγωνιστικος χε χε


Εγώ να δεις σε τι μεταίχμιο ήμουνα, να το κανω ή να μη το κανω, αξίζει ή δεν αξίζει.....κ ενα εκατομμύριο σκεψεις  που μπορει να περναν απο το μυαλο σου οταν θες να παρεις μια αποφαση που δινεις ενα κομμάτι του εαυτου σου για να το υλοποιήσεις.
   Just follow your hurt and let the time show you ...οτι κανεις για σενα το κανεις,γιατι σε ευχαριστεί.

----------


## crow

Νομιζω οτι εφτασε το πληρωμα του χρονου να ανακοινώσω τα ονοματα του Νadia Crow Team.
 Τα ονοματα τα γραφω με τυχαία σειρα κ αυτο το λεω γιατι εδω μεσα όλοι ψαχνουν να πιαστουν απο κατι κ να αρχιζουν να βγαζουν κατινιες :02. Welcome:  :01. Mr. Green: 
 1.ΠΑΠΑΛΑΖΑΡΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ
 2.ΝICK ANTHONY
 3.ΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ
 4.ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΤΙΝΟΣ
 5.ΜΠΟΥΓΙΑΤΙΩΤΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
 6.ΣΟΥΒΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ
 7.ΝΟΡΑ ΚΟΛΙΑ
 8.ΚΑΡΑΣΑΡΛΙΔΗΣ ΣΑΒΒΑΣ
 9.ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ ΛΙΟΚΟΥ
 10. ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ Χ εδωσα λογο να μην αναφερω ονομα μιας κ δεν θελει ακομη
 11.κ ενα junior που θα αναφερω το ονομα του σε λιγες μερες
Ισως προστεθουν αλλα 4 ονοματα για τα οποια ακομη δεν ειμαι σιγουρη.
TEAM DOCTOR : dr STAMATOPOULOS GEORGE
ΦΥΣΙΚΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ :KYPRAIOS SWTHRHS

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το προφιλ του καθε αθλητη θα εχετε κ επισημα σε λιγες μερες κ με χορηγο εταιρεία στο προσωπικο μου  site που ετοιμαζετε:
www.nadiacrow.gr

----------


## savage

Ναντια χωρις να το ξερω το παλικαρι κι ολας,αλλα με ονομα Νικος Σουβατζογλου,αυτο το νο6 δεν παει πουθενα.Εγω στη θεση του θα το αλλαζα σε Nick Savage :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


Υγ.Τα συγχαρητηρια μου για την πρωτοποριακη (για τη χωρα μας) κινηση σου αυτη ειναι δεδομενη

----------


## Qlim4X

> Ναντια χωρις να το ξερω το παλικαρι κι ολας,αλλα με ονομα Νικος Σουβατζογλου,αυτο το νο6 δεν παει πουθενα.Εγω στη θεση του θα το αλλαζα σε Nick Savage
> 
> 
> Υγ.Τα συγχαρητηρια μου για την πρωτοποριακη (για τη χωρα μας) κινηση σου αυτη ειναι δεδομενη


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## nikos.papalazarou

καλη αρχη να εχουμε αν και αυτο ειναι σιγουρο με εσενα διπλα μας ναντια.............    www.nadiacrow.gr

----------


## Nora Kollia

Η Ναντια αξιζει πολλα μπραβο γι αυτην την κινηση :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Νομιζω οτι ειναι η αρχη για να δειξει κατι ποιοτικοτερο το ελληνικο ΒΒ και fitness,οχι μονο επι σκηνης,αλλα και πισω απ αυτη...
Και πανω απ ολα να αρχισει να αλλαζει η εικονα για το γυναικειο fitness κυριως που υποφερει απο παραφωνιες ειδικα τα τελευταια χρονια.Γιατι δε νομιζω οτι πασχουμε απο αριθμο συμμετοχων τοσο,οσο απο ποιοτητα αθλητικη.Επηξε η σκηνη απο drug queens που σχηματιζουν μια παρεξηγημενη εικονα στο κοινο και δρα μαλλον ανασταλτικα στο να παροτρυνθουν νεα ατομα στο αθλημα.Φαινεται οτι εξελαβαν λαθος το ρητο "η καλυτερη διαφημιση ειναι η δυσφημιση" και γι αυτο εχουμε αυτες τις εικονες "απειρου καλλους"...και σαν να μην  εφτανε αυτο,προχωρουν και στο πεδιο του personal training κι ετσι πηξαμε και σε ..."γκουρου" και "γκουρου-νες" του σπορ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Η Ναντια εχει αποδειξει οτι σαν αθλητρια μετραει και οτι σεβεται το αθλημα.Ειναι ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ και η σκηνικη της παρουσια ειδικα δεν αφηνει κανεναν να το αμφισβητησει αυτο,ουτε τον πιο ασχετο ουτε και τον πιο κακοπροαιρετο...

Την αθλητικη της παιδεια και την αγαπη για το ΒΒ την αποδεικνυει πλεον περιτρανα με αυτην την κινηση.Οι κακες γλωσσες θα πουν διαφορα,προκαταβολικα ομως θα πω οτι δεν το κανει για προσωπικη της προβολη οπως συμβαινει σε αλλες περιπτωσεις (ονοματα δεν λεμε,υπολειψεις δεν θιγουμε,θιγονται απο μονες τους με τον τροπο τους :01. Mr. Green: ),δεν της χρειαζεται εξαλλου.Εκανε το ταλεντο της δουλεια-επικυρωμενη απο σχολη,οχι στα λογια- και μπραβο της για την πρωτοποριακη για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα κινηση.

Ευχομαι σε ολους να πανε μεχρι τελους ολα καλα και αυτο ας γινει η αρχη για κατι καλυτερο στον χωρο!!!!

Προς το παρον,καλο υπολοιπο καλοκαιριου σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ και η νεα σεζον να μας βρει με νεα μυαλα!

Go Nadia, go!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nick Anthony

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> Η Ναντια αξιζει πολλα μπραβο γι αυτην την κινηση
> 
> Νομιζω οτι ειναι η αρχη για να δειξει κατι ποιοτικοτερο το ελληνικο ΒΒ και fitness,οχι μονο επι σκηνης,αλλα και πισω απ αυτη...
> Και πανω απ ολα να αρχισει να αλλαζει η εικονα για το γυναικειο fitness κυριως που υποφερει απο παραφωνιες ειδικα τα τελευταια χρονια.Γιατι δε νομιζω οτι πασχουμε απο αριθμο συμμετοχων τοσο,οσο απο ποιοτητα αθλητικη.Επηξε η σκηνη απο drug queens που σχηματιζουν μια παρεξηγημενη εικονα στο κοινο και δρα μαλλον ανασταλτικα στο να παροτρυνθουν νεα ατομα στο αθλημα.Φαινεται οτι εξελαβαν λαθος το ρητο "η καλυτερη διαφημιση ειναι η δυσφημιση" και γι αυτο εχουμε αυτες τις εικονες "απειρου καλλους"...και σαν να μην  εφτανε αυτο,προχωρουν και στο πεδιο του personal training κι ετσι πηξαμε και σε ..."γκουρου" και "γκουρου-νες" του σπορ!
> 
> Η Ναντια εχει αποδειξει οτι σαν αθλητρια μετραει και οτι σεβεται το αθλημα.Ειναι ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ και η σκηνικη της παρουσια ειδικα δεν αφηνει κανεναν να το αμφισβητησει αυτο,ουτε τον πιο ασχετο ουτε και τον πιο κακοπροαιρετο...
> 
> Την αθλητικη της παιδεια και την αγαπη για το ΒΒ την αποδεικνυει πλεον περιτρανα με αυτην την κινηση.Οι κακες γλωσσες θα πουν διαφορα,προκαταβολικα ομως θα πω οτι δεν το κανει για προσωπικη της προβολη οπως συμβαινει σε αλλες περιπτωσεις (ονοματα δεν λεμε,υπολειψεις δεν θιγουμε,θιγονται απο μονες τους με τον τροπο τους),δεν της χρειαζεται εξαλλου.Εκανε το ταλεντο της δουλεια-επικυρωμενη απο σχολη,οχι στα λογια- και μπραβο της για την πρωτοποριακη για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα κινηση.
> 
> ...


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Awesome:  :03. Awesome:

----------


## Nick Anthony

> 


έχω ένα πολλή καλο αίσθημα για την ομάδα και εύχομαι σε όλους μας μια καλή και "διναμινι" αρχή :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## drago

* VITRUVIAN TRAINING SYSTEM*

περιμενουμε...  :01. Wink:

----------


## a.minidis

> * VITRUVIAN TRAINING SYSTEM*
> 
> περιμενουμε...


 *Συντομα ,θα ειναι ετοιμο!!!,προκειται για εξαιρετικη πλαισιοση πανω στην προπονητικη!!!!*

----------


## a.minidis

*Αλλο ενα  μελος προστεθηκε στο Team nantia crow,!!προκειται  για junior απο την περιοχη  του Βολου ,πολλα υποσχομενο στο χωρο  του ΒΒ  !!!, κατω απο την επιβλεψει και συνεχης παρακολουθησης της ομαδας που αποτελειται απο εξειδικευμενα ατομα!!!. το ευχαριστο ειναι οτι ολο και πιο πολλα ατομα δειχνουν ενδιαφερον,στην συμετοχη ,που ομως το καθηστα αδυνατο να προστεθουν και αλλοι αθλητες** στην παρουσα φαση ωστε να παρουσιαστη ενα συνολο ομοιογενες ,ωστε να υπαρξει το καλητερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα!!!* :02. Rocking:  :03. Awesome:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ,
ΑΝ Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΜΑΔΑΚ ΚΑΛΗ. :05. Weights:

----------


## crow

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ,
> ΑΝ Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΜΑΔΑΚ ΚΑΛΗ.


Γιωργο εγινες κ εσυ μελος????? Τελεια!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Νομιζω οτι το φορουμ χρειαζετε ενα ακομη μελος με το δικο σου παρελθον κ της δικες σου γνωσεις!!!!!!!!Κ καλο για να σε γνωρισουν κ τα νεα παιδια του χωρου μας.
 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  για τα καλα σου λογια :08. Toast: 
(ξερεις ποσο πολυ σεβομαι κ  ποσο πολυ μετραει η γνωμη σου για εμένα )

----------


## a.minidis

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ,
> ΑΝ Κ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΜΑΔΑΚ ΚΑΛΗ.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  *welcome!!!!!*

----------


## crow

Τελικα προστεθηκε αλλος ενας αθλητης στο team το οποιο ειναι κ το τελευταιο μιας κ δεν εχω το χρονο να ασχοληθω με παραπάνω ατομα(δυστυχώς).
Ειναι απο το Βολο,Junior k δεν εχει παιξει ποτε σε αγωνες.Tο ονομα του ειναι Θοδωρής Πλατσικας κ του ευχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tokaref45

Aν και δεν ειμαι του "αγωνιστικου"ΒΒ,αλλα παρακολουθω απο κοντα  μιας και εχω αρκετουσ φιλους που εχουν παιξει σε αγωνες,δηλωνο μεγαλος fan tis nantias crow,μια και ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου αθλητριες στην Ελλαδα ,και οχι μονο!!( ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγιθω....)

----------


## Nora Kollia

> Aν και δεν ειμαι του "αγωνιστικου"ΒΒ,αλλα παρακολουθω απο κοντα  μιας και εχω αρκετουσ φιλους που εχουν παιξει σε αγωνες,δηλωνο μεγαλος fan tis nantias crow,μια και ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου αθλητριες στην Ελλαδα ,και οχι μονο!!( ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγιθω....)



 και πολυ καλα κανεις και εισαι θαυμαστης της και θα γινεις ακομα φανατικοτερος οταν την γνωρισεις απο κοντα!
γιατι εκτος απο αθλητρια ειναι και ανθρωπος με προσωπικοτητα,γνωσεις και χαρακτηρα τετοιο που την καθιστουν ικανη ΚΑΙ σαν προπονητρια(ασχετα αν καποιοι εχουν αντιρρησεις για λογους που γνωριζουμε και χωνουν τη μυτη τους εκει που δεν εχουν δικαιωμα)

----------


## tokaref45

> και πολυ καλα κανεις και εισαι θαυμαστης της και θα γινεις ακομα φανατικοτερος οταν την γνωρισεις απο κοντα!
> γιατι εκτος απο αθλητρια ειναι και ανθρωπος με προσωπικοτητα,γνωσεις και χαρακτηρα τετοιο που την καθιστουν ικανη ΚΑΙ σαν προπονητρια(ασχετα αν καποιοι εχουν αντιρρησεις για λογους που γνωριζουμε και χωνουν τη μυτη τους εκει που δεν εχουν δικαιωμα)


     Το ευχωμαι!!!!   καθως εχω ακουσει απο φιλους που την συμβουλευτικαν και σε αγωνιστηκο αλλα και για να βελτιωσουν την σωματικη καταστασει οτι  εκτος απο τις γνωσεις,εντυπωσιαστηκαν απο τον τροπο συμπεριφορας απεναντη τους!! Φυσικα δεν περιμενα και κατι αλλο απο μια πρωταθλητρια αυτου του επιπεδου!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Ναντια που με φιλοξένησε αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο  στην Αθήνα. και που με πήρε στον φυσιοθεραπευτής  τις ομάδας  που μου έκανε 2-3 θεραπείες για κάτι τραυματισμούς που είχα και με προβλημάτιζαν για καιρό και ένα whole body scan.  
 βεβαία χάρηκα παρά πολλή που γνώρισα και τα παραπάνω παιδία του  team και περάσαμε τελεία  στης εξόδους μας την νύχτα PARTIED LIKE ROCKSATRS LO :08. Toast: L.
Tτελευταία θέλω να πω ότι βλέπω όλα πολλή θετικά :03. Thumb up:  διότι  ο  ένας μοιάζετε για τον άλλων και αυτό είναι πολλή σημαντικό για να προχωρήσουμε όλη στους στόχους μας, διότι σε αυτόν τον χώρο δεν το βλέπεις και αυτό πολλή :02. Shock: .  .

----------


## a.minidis

> Ήθελα να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Ναντια που με φιλοξένησε αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο  στην Αθήνα. και που με πήρε στον φυσιοθεραπευτής  τις ομάδας  που μου έκανε 2-3 θεραπείες για κάτι τραυματισμούς που είχα και με προβλημάτιζαν για καιρό και ένα whole body scan.  
>  βεβαία χάρηκα παρά πολλή που γνώρισα και τα παραπάνω παιδία του  team και περάσαμε τελεία  στης εξόδους μας την νύχτα PARTIED LIKE ROCKSATRS LOL.
> Tτελευταία θέλω να πω ότι βλέπω όλα πολλή θετικά διότι  ο  ένας μοιάζετε για τον άλλων και αυτό είναι πολλή σημαντικό για να προχωρήσουμε όλη στους στόχους μας, διότι σε αυτόν τον χώρο δεν το βλέπεις και αυτό πολλή.  .


*ΓΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ!!!!!!!..μονο εγω ελειπα παλι@@@@@@!!!!* :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Nick Anthony

> *ΓΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ!!!!!!!..μονο εγω ελειπα παλι@@@@@@!!!!*


FOR SURE NEXT TIME :01. Wink:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

DIAPISTONO ME EYXARISTISI OTI KAPIA PRAGMATA TA OPIA EXOUN ILOPITHI STO DIETHNES BB ERXONTAI STIN ELLADA KAI SIGA SIGA PERNOUN SARKA & OSTA,GNORIZO PROSOPIKA THN NADIA [GNOSIS,TELIOMANIA] EIMAI SIGOUROS OTI THA DIAPREPSI SE AYTHN THN PROSPATHIA TO MELLON THA DIKSI.
  APO MIA MATIA POU ERIKSA STO TEAM EIDA POLLA GNOSTA ONOMATA MENS & WOMENS POU PISTEVO OTI THA ANADIKSOUN TO ONOMA KAI THN EIKONA TOY TEAM, MIPOS PREPI NA ANATHEORISO TA SXEDIA MOY PERI APOSIRSIS????????????
KEEP WALKING NADIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## costantino vassiliou

to team tis nadias tha pai poli kala ...to eggioume ke ego...

----------


## Nick Anthony

> to team tis nadias tha pai poli kala ...to eggioume ke ego...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Εγω εχω να πω οτι οσο εφαγα εγω με τον Nιck εφαγε η Ναντια μονη της!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## crow

> Εγω εχω να πω οτι οσο εφαγα εγω με τον Nιck εφαγε η Ναντια μονη της!!!


Τη να κανω....αφου ειμαι στην αναπτυξη!!!!!! :05. Posing:

----------


## crow

Για να μην απανταω σε ολους κ μου παρει μιση μερα θα πω ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ για τη στηριξη σας κ για τα καλα σας λογια.
  Επισης να πω ευχαριστω κ σε ολα τα παιδια του team  για τη συνεπεια τους καθως κ για την εμπιστοσυνη που μου δειχνουν σε ολα τα θεματα....τιμη μου να εχω τοσο καλους αθλητες κ μακαρι να ειχα τη δυνατοτητα να κανω περισσοτερα :02. Wink:

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ήθελα να ξανά ευχαριστώ την Nadia με ένα μεγάλοTHANKS :01. Wink:  που με πήρε στο φυσιοθεραπευτή τις ομάδας όταν ήρθα Αθήνα για λίγες μέρες και μετά από 2-3 θεραπείες που έκανα και με ένα μηχάνημα που μου έδωσε για να φέρω μαζί μου Κύπρο για να συνεχίσω την θεραπεία μου πραγματικά πάει για να θεραπευτή ο τραυματισμός μου μετά από τόσες άλλες θεραπείες πou έκανα και χρόνος ταλαιπωρίας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

To site της Ναντιας http://www.nadiacrow.gr/ εχει πολυ ωραιο design,φιλικο προς τον επισκεπτη και με ωραια παρουσιαση των αθλητων της ομαδας.
Αν και δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει σε μερικα λινκς παρουσιαζει μια οργανωμενη δουλεια. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ναντια υπάρχει προοπτικη να μπει καποιο button όπου να γυριζει στα ελληνικα την σελίδα;Σιγουρα προσδίδει ενα πιο international χαρακτηρα ετσι αλλα ίσως επειδη είναι και .gr και απευθυνεται και στο ελληνικο κοινο θα μπορουσε να δίνει την δυνατοτητα να το διαβασουν και καποιοι που δεν γνωριζουν Αγγλικα;

----------


## crow

> To site της Ναντιας http://www.nadiacrow.gr/ εχει πολυ ωραιο design,φιλικο προς τον επισκεπτη και με ωραια παρουσιαση των αθλητων της ομαδας.
> Αν και δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει σε μερικα λινκς παρουσιαζει μια οργανωμενη δουλεια.
> Ναντια υπάρχει προοπτικη να μπει καποιο button όπου να γυριζει στα ελληνικα την σελίδα;Σιγουρα προσδίδει ενα πιο international χαρακτηρα ετσι αλλα ίσως επειδη είναι και .gr και απευθυνεται και στο ελληνικο κοινο θα μπορουσε να δίνει την δυνατοτητα να το διαβασουν και καποιοι που δεν γνωριζουν Αγγλικα;



Τι να κανω....που να προλαβω τα κανω ολα μονη μου.Πιστευω πως μετα το Las Vegas θα ειναι τελειοποιημενο.
  Mmmmmmm ειναι κατοχυρωμενο κ το com. απλα στο gr ητανε πιο γρηγορο το στησιμο. Το αρχικο πλανο ητανε να ειναι δίγλωσσο αλλα τωρα σκεφτομαι αφου θα μεταφερθει ολο στο com να κρατησω το gr μονο για τους ελληνες κ μονο στα ελληνικα.
 Δεν λετε καμια ιδεα κ εσεις????
Ευχαριστω για τις καλες κριτικες. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασικα αυτο το είχα απορία,γιατι αλλου εβλεπα www.nadiacrow.gr  και αλλου εβλεπα www.nadiacrow.com.
Δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει να κρατησεις και τα δυο,ισως μπερδευεται ο κόσμος ετσι ,παντως πολλες σελίδες εχουν πανω δεξια σημαιακια και αναλογα το κλικαρισμα κανει την μεταφραση στην αναλογη γλώσσα.
Νομίζω πως ο Πανος θα μπορεί να σε συμβουλευσει καλύτερα σε αυτο μιας και εχει ασχοληθει αρκετα με το στήσιμο σελίδων.

----------


## a.minidis

> Βασικα αυτο το είχα απορία,γιατι αλλου εβλεπα www.nadiacrow.gr  και αλλου εβλεπα www.nadiacrow.com.
> Δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει να κρατησεις και τα δυο,ισως μπερδευεται ο κόσμος ετσι ,παντως πολλες σελίδες εχουν πανω δεξια σημαιακια και αναλογα το κλικαρισμα κανει την μεταφραση στην αναλογη γλώσσα.
> Νομίζω πως ο Πανος θα μπορεί να σε συμβουλευσει καλύτερα σε αυτο μιας και εχει ασχοληθει αρκετα με το στήσιμο σελίδων.


 *To θεμα ειναι Polyneike οτι εχει πληρωση και τα δυο (com,gr).μαλλον για να μην εχει αλλη nantia !!xixixixix*

----------


## Muscleboss

> Βασικα αυτο το είχα απορία,γιατι αλλου εβλεπα www.nadiacrow.gr και αλλου εβλεπα www.nadiacrow.com.
> Δεν ξερω αν σε συμφερει να κρατησεις και τα δυο,ισως μπερδευεται ο κόσμος ετσι ,παντως πολλες σελίδες εχουν πανω δεξια σημαιακια και αναλογα το κλικαρισμα κανει την μεταφραση στην αναλογη γλώσσα.
> Νομίζω πως ο Πανος θα μπορεί να σε συμβουλευσει καλύτερα σε αυτο μιας και εχει ασχοληθει αρκετα με το στήσιμο σελίδων.


Η γνώμη η δική μου μιας και αναφέρθηκε ο Κώστας είναι οτι έχει κάνει πολύ καλά η Νάντια που το έχει στα αγγλικά τη σελίδα αφου προς το παρόν έχει μια γλώσσα μόνο, αλλά στο άμεσο μέλλον καλό είναι να προστεθούν κ τα ελληνικά.

Ακόμη στο θέμα .com/.gr είναι πολύ απλό να συνδέσει και τις 2 διευθύνσεις στην ίδια σελίδα δίνοντας κάποια επιλογή στο χρήστη στη γλώσσα περιήγησης. Σίγουρα προτεραιοτητα έχει το .com

Νάντια αν και νομίζω οτι σου έχω εκφράσει τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τη σελίδα σου, να το κάνω και από εδώ. Congrats! και περιμένουμε πλούσιο photo gallery.  :03. Thumb up: 

Σύντομα θα μπει η σελίδα και στους "Συνδέσμους" του bbing.gr 

MB

----------


## crow

> Η γνώμη η δική μου μιας και αναφέρθηκε ο Κώστας είναι οτι έχει κάνει πολύ καλά η Νάντια που το έχει στα αγγλικά τη σελίδα αφου προς το παρόν έχει μια γλώσσα μόνο, αλλά στο άμεσο μέλλον καλό είναι να προστεθούν κ τα ελληνικά.
> 
> Ακόμη στο θέμα .com/.gr είναι πολύ απλό να συνδέσει και τις 2 διευθύνσεις στην ίδια σελίδα δίνοντας κάποια επιλογή στο χρήστη στη γλώσσα περιήγησης. Σίγουρα προτεραιοτητα έχει το .com
> 
> Νάντια αν και νομίζω οτι σου έχω εκφράσει τα συγχαρητήριά μου για τη σελίδα σου, να το κάνω και από εδώ. Congrats! και περιμένουμε πλούσιο photo gallery. 
> 
> Σύντομα θα μπει η σελίδα και στους "Συνδέσμους" του bbing.gr 
> 
> MB


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ κ ξερεις οτι εκτιμω πολυ την αποψη σου κ επισης  υπερ-ευχαριστω που θα με βαλετε κ στους συνδεσμους σας :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Απο την αρχη στο Com θα γινοτανε απλα ητανε πιο ευκολα να γινει η δουλεια στο gr κ μετα οταν ολοκληρωθει  να συνδεσουμε τις 2 σελιδες 
  Ειναι στα αγγλικα για ευνόητους λογους κ δεν ειχα σκοπο να το κανω κ στα ελληνικα μιας κ εγω χρονια τωρα συνεργαζομαι κ δουλευω με ατομα του εξωτερικου, μιας  κ η καριερα μου δημιουργηθηκε στο εξωτερικο.
  Τελικα ομως θα το κανω κ στα ελληνικα (τοσες ωρες εγραφα ολα αυτα στα αγγλικα αντε τωρα να τα γραψω κ στα ελληνικα)
 Πιστευω οτι μεσα σε 15μερες θα ειναι ολοκληρωμενο.....κ με πλουσιο photo gallery!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GiannhsLar

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## crow

Επειδη καπου  πηρε το ματι μου οτι αναφερθηκε πως εγω κ ο Τασος θα παμε στο Las Vegas για το  Olympia θελω να πω οτι οντως θα παμε αλλα μαζι μας θα ειναι k o Nick Anthony.........αλλωστε ο Νιck πρεπει να δει κ λιγο τη σκηνη απο κατω πριν ανεβει ο ιδιος πανω :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nick Anthony

> Επειδη καπου  πηρε το ματι μου οτι αναφερθηκε πως εγω κ ο Τασος θα παμε στο Las Vegas για το  Olympia θελω να πω οτι οντως θα παμε αλλα μαζι μας θα ειναι k o Nick Anthony.........αλλωστε ο Νιck πρεπει να δει κ λιγο τη σκηνη απο κατω πριν ανεβει ο ιδιος πανω


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  THANKS!!!

----------


## a.minidis

*Ο Nicolas ειναι πραγματικα ενα μεγαλο ταλεντο,αρκει να δει κανεις τα γεννετικα χαρακτηριστηκα τα οποια και ενας επαγγελματιας θα ζηλευε!! το να γινει "pro*" *πιστευω ειναι απλα...θεμα λιγου.χρονου*

----------


## Nick Anthony

> *Ο Nicolas ειναι πραγματικα ενα μεγαλο ταλεντο,αρκει να δει κανεις τα γεννετικα χαρακτηριστηκα τα οποια και ενας επαγγελματιας θα ζηλευε!! το να γινει "pro*" *πιστευω ειναι απλα...θεμα λιγου.χρονου*


 :02. Wink:  :02. Wink:

----------


## savage

και επειδη μιλαω μαζι του συνεχεια στο facebook ειναι απο τους πιο προσιτους και μετριοφρωνες ανθρωπους του χωρου.σε αντιθεση με κατι αλλους που εμφανιστηκαν τωρα τελευταια στο φορουμ

----------


## drago

> ...
>   Τελικα ομως θα το κανω κ στα ελληνικα (τοσες ωρες εγραφα ολα αυτα στα αγγλικα αντε τωρα να τα γραψω κ στα ελληνικα)
>  ...


ακουγεται παντως οτι ο savage ειναι καλος στις μεταφρασεις...

----------


## a.minidis

Και για οποιον ''παρεκλινη" απο το προγραμμα μονο αυτο εχω να του δειξω... :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box Sack:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:  ακους savage????????xexexexex

----------


## No Cash

απειλωντας... μεσα απο τα FRIDAYS!!!αχχααχ  "απατεωνες"!!!

----------


## savage

> Και για οποιον ''παρεκλινη" απο το προγραμμα μονο αυτο εχω να του δειξω... ακους savage????????xexexexex


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:

----------


## crow

> απειλωντας... μεσα απο τα FRIDAYS!!!αχχααχ  "απατεωνες"!!!


Χαχαχαχαχα Τι να εκανα?που τους εχανα που τους εβρισκα στα Fridays πηγαίναν συνεχεια  :08. Food:

----------


## crow

> 


Ασε να λεει .......προσπαθει να σωθει γιατι  ο μοναδικος που παρεκλινη απο το προγραμμα ειναι αυτος.....γρρρρρρρρ :04. Box:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:

----------


## live

Eγω μπορω να μπω στο team???? :01. Smile:

----------


## a.minidis

> Eγω μπορω να μπω στο team????


*Αν περασεις καποια test!τοτε ναι*

----------


## savage

παλια και νεα μελη βρεθηκαμε στο gym για ποζαρισμα

----------


## vAnY

Μπραβο παιδια ! :03. Clap:  Αντε να σας χειροκροτησουμε και στη σκηνη.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

μερικα backstage και επινικεια φωτος του team μας!!!

ξεκινημα με το δεξι για το team στις αγωνιστικες υποχρεωσεις!!! 
επεται και συνεχεια!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## costantino vassiliou

ante na dume ti tha kanume ke emis to kalokeri o savage evale psila ton pixi.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

ps. ante tasouli na dume emis ti tha kanume..xaxa

----------


## Qlim4X

> ante na dume ti tha kanume ke emis to kalokeri o savage evale psila ton pixi....
> 
> ps. ante tasouli na dume emis ti tha kanume..xaxa




παρακαλω να γραφεις με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες ειναι στους κανονες του φορουμ











 :01. ROFL: 










 :01. Razz:

----------


## a.minidis

*Θαθελα και γω να δωσο τα συνχαρητιρια μου στο ΝΙΚΟ για αυτη την μεγαλη εμφανιση οπου δικαιωσαι τον εαυτο του* *και εμας που τον πιστεψαμε,μα περισσοτερο απο ολους την προπονητρια του taem NADIA CROW για της επιλογες και την τακτικη της!!!!!*

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά. Μπράβο για τους στόχους που θέσατε και την κατάκτηση τους. Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## savage

η σκληρη δουλεια παντα ανταμοιβεται.ευχαριστω για μια ακομα φορα ολα τα παιδια του team και φυσικα τη ναντια που πιστεψαν σε μενα,και οσα παιδια μεσα απο το φορουμ  μου συμπαρασταθηκαν. :03. Thumb up: 

ευχομαι και στα υπολοιπα παιδια του team,καθε επιτυχια το μαη :03. Thumb up: 

(αν και τη θεωρω δεδομενη!!!!)

----------


## thegravijia

σκιζει η ομαδα !

ειδα αυτο εδω στο site.
*VITRUVIAN TRAINING SYSTEM* 



τι ακριβως ειναι?

----------


## Qlim4X

> σκιζει η ομαδα !
> 
> ειδα αυτο εδω στο site.
> *VITRUVIAN TRAINING SYSTEM* 
> 
> 
> 
> τι ακριβως ειναι?


εγω ξερω οτι ποναει. τα αλλα στο αφεντικο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Qlim4X

[YOUTUBE="ShOQdssa1Go"]ShOQdssa1Go[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστς που αφορουσαν το βιντεο του ΑΛεξ στο *Log File* του ,γινοταν η ιδια συζητηση παραλληλα σε 2 τόπικς,η συνεχεια από εκει!!

----------


## a.minidis

> [YOUTUBE="ShOQdssa1Go"]ShOQdssa1Go[/YOUTUBE]


*χμμμμ.....νασε τυχερος μονο να μην το δει αυτο η Nadia,γιατι σε βλεπω να περνας του "χριστου τα παθη",γιατι ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν εχει δειξη ετσι την ασκηση!!*

----------


## savage

χεχεχε μη φοβασαι τασο,μολις το δει η ναντια ειναι σιγουρο οτι ο αλεξ θα μαθει σωστο σκουοτ σε πληρη κινηση γιατι αντι για τη μπαρα θα εχει ανεβει η ναντια πανω στο σβερκο του και και θα τον μαστιγωνει
 και καλυτερα 220 κιλα παρα η ναντια με το μαστιγιο. :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK: 

εκει θα λυγισει ο αλεξ θελει δε θελει,χεχεχεχε

----------


## crow

Εγω καλυτερα να  κανω οτι δεν ειδα τιποτα....... :08. In and Out:  :08. In and Out:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## savage

τασο βαζω και τους εαυτους μας λιγο.. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

και μεις ψυχη εχουμε :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

χαχχαχα ασε ρε!!! μια χαρα εισαι!!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαζω και εγω μερικες φωτογραφίες απο το team..
Aπονομη της χαμηλης κατηγορίας bbing,ο Τασος Μηνιδης με τον Γιωργο Καρρα!!









ο Τασος προετοιμαζεται για τους αγωνες του Μαιου,απ΄οτι μου ανεφερε  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ηλίας μονιμως μονοπωλει τις ωραιες γυναικείες υπαρξεις του χωρου,εμεις εχουμε ¨περιθωριοποιηθει" ως απλοι  φωτογραφοι κ θεατες   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εσύ να μη χάσεις καλα λένε καλύτερα το μάτι παρα το όνομα :01. Mr. Green: 
εγω όλους σας αγαπάω ρε τασούλη αλλα το ασθενές φύλλο έχει περισσότερο ανάγκη τις ευλογίες μου και όσο κουραστικό και να είναι δεν πρέπει να είμαι αρνητικός στο να τις παρέχω .

αλλα όχι και σε ξεγέλασα εσυ ξέρεις τι κάνεις , αλλιώς δεν παίζεις με την φωτια , έχουμε κατι χρόνια που γνωριζόμαστε . :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ο Ηλίας μονιμως μονοπωλει τις ωραιες γυναικείες υπαρξεις του χωρου,εμεις εχουμε ¨περιθωριοποιηθει" ως απλοι  φωτογραφοι κ θεατες



ασε μας ρε κώστα είδαμε και σας όλο με ωραίες υπάρξεις να φωτογραφίζεστε και στο πολύ ζουληχτό  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αλλα και γω τι να κάνω αμα δεν αγκαλιάσω το ασθενές φύλλο που χρειάζετε ζεστασια και θαλπωρή εσάς θα αγκαλιάσω ?
τι να κρυφτώ πίσω απο το δάχτυλο και να πω δεν μ αρέσει και σε ποιον δεν αρέσει άλλωστε ειδικα όταν έχουμε τέτοιες κουκλάρες που και άγιο κολάζουν  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
εγω και να πεθάνω απο την πείνα εσείς θα λέτε έσκασε απο το φαί  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## costantino vassiliou

emena re me  tis kopeles den me vazete... sto pigadi katourisa ego ..xaxa

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> emena re me  tis kopeles den me vazete... sto pigadi katourisa ego ..xaxa



παρτάκηδες είναι!! αν δεν έχεις νύχια να ξυθείς μην περιμένεις απο αυτούς , γιατι και να σε ξύσουν θα σε γδάρουν 
γι αυτο άρπαζε μην περιμένεις να σε δώσουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω εδω βλέπω μεσ το μπουκέτο με τα λουλούδια ο μελισσούλης ο κύριος βασιλείου , σαν να έχει δίκιο ο τάσος μου φαίνετε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Clap:  ωραια φωτο παιδια μπραβο! Δυναμικοτατο team!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

> *Ολο το team Nadia Crow  συγκεντρωμενο στο περιπτερο performavce nrg ( αν και λοιπαν ορισμενοι, λογο υποχρεωσεων  )* !!


μαρεσει στην φωτο ο τροπος που διχνεις.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marvin

> μαρεσει στην φωτο ο τροπος που διχνεις..


 :02. Shock: Δε σε πιστευω....κοιτα τι προσεξε ο ανθρωπος!!!!!!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

δουλεια μας  :01. ROFL:

----------


## chaniotis.manos

καλη επιτυχια!!σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!

----------


## crow

Γιαννη απο οτι βλεπεις, οτι φοτο κ να βγαζαμε ο Τασος παντα κατι εκανε με το χερι του......κατι δειχνει , κατι θελει να πει...δεν ξερω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

εε θα μας κανει μια μεταφραση με την πρωτη ευκαιρια. :01. Wink:

----------


## a.minidis

> εε θα μας κανει μια μεταφραση με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## tokaref45

> Βαζω και εγω μερικες φωτογραφίες απο το team..
> Aπονομη της χαμηλης κατηγορίας bbing,ο Τασος Μηνιδης με τον Γιωργο Καρρα!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μμμ..καμια φοτο απο την απονομη τον μεταλλιων..?δεν εχουμαι/αποτη μου ειπαν την εκανε η ναντια..δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα να την δω...

----------


## Tassos

Γεια χαρα και απο μενα, ευχομαι το team να σκισει φετος!!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

καλως τον Τασο :02. Welcome:

----------


## crow

Καλως ορισες Τασο!!!!!!  :02. Welcome: 
Ε ναι τωρα που εισαι κ εσυ μελος του team σιγουρα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Tassos

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## alextg

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nick Anthony

Σου ευχομαι καλη αρχη κ καλη προετοιμασια...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Tassos

:03. Thumb up: ευχαριστω παιδες!!!! οδρομος ειναι μακρυς αλλα οχι αδιαβατος..... :05. Weights:

----------


## Qlim4X

Nick Antony 2011 prep.

και το πανηγυρι ξεκινα :01. Mr. Green: 

[YOUTUBE="ySein_lhvfc"]ySein_lhvfc[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος Νικ. Ο Σάββας που είναι;  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Nick Anthony

O Savvas erxete meta tis 3 to apogeuma sto MuscleWorks kai emeis pigame proponsi kata tis 130 to mesimeri alla itane ena telio apogeuma me ta paidia kai meta tin proponisi pigame kai fagame Nandos. 
Alla sintoma tha kanw post training vid me ena polli gnosto atomo pou oli mas kseromai kai agapame apo ton xoro sas kai sigura oxi monoi mas  :01. Wink: 

**** Για όσους ποσταρουν από εξωτερικο ενα καλο εργαλείο μετατροπης greekenglish σε ελληνικα είναι αυτο το link :* *http://services.innoetics.com/Greeklish/*
*Kανεις αντιγραφη το κειμενο ,πατας μετατροπη και τα βγαζει ελληνικα.(μεχρι 5000 χαρακτηρες) .  Team ****

*π.χ.*




> Ο Σάββας έρχεται μετά τις 3 το απόγευμα στο MuscleWorks και εμείς πήγαμε προπόνση κατά τις 130 το μεσημέρι αλλα ήτανε ένα τέλειο απόγευμα με τα παιδιά και μετά την προπόνηση πήγαμε και φάγαμε Νάιντος. Αλλα σύντομα θα κάνω post training vid με ένα πολλή γνωστό άτομο που όλη μας ξέρομε και αγαπάμε από τον χορό σας και σίγουρα όχι μόνοι μας

----------

